# WatchDOG_Violation BlueScreen



## sutz (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Everybody!
I've got this problem.
After the upgrade from w7 to w8 I,ve start to have the watchdog_violation bluescreen.
The computer is freezing quite often.
Here the link of my Skydrive with the characteristic of my computer done with CPU-Z, and the minidump:


> https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=8CB77B6111E83432!170&authkey=!ACD4lA0l2TD4e4c





> https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=8CB77B6111E83432!171&authkey=!AAkvd31ADeLyFGM


Thanks to who will help me


----------



## DanTheMan92 (Apr 4, 2013)

Have you tried this Microsoft support thread Blue screen (BSOD) in Windows 8 : Watchdog violation error - Microsoft Community


----------

